# How can you tell when a man is suffering from depressing?



## MRS.SEXYTAZ (May 10, 2019)

I have always wondered could my husband be suffering from depressing as well as self confidence . He always having mood swings an talking down on hisself an he complains all the time about not being happy with hisself and were his life is an no matter what He does . He also keep saying he believe he's not meant to be with anyone an that he believe he's meant to always live alone and I deserve more than he can offer . He holds his feelings to himself a lot and when something doesn't goes right in his favor he sits in silence and mope an be really snappy . 

I ask this question BECZ I've been in treatment on and off for years before and after marry my husband . I have been treated for a number of issues and diagnosed with PTSD an still is being treated for depression so it's hard for me to tell but he's actions and feelings remind me of how i be feeling ...... I really think this why are marriage is in trouble now . I been getting treatments for my mental health illness and have accepted my part in this troubled married But he haven't been dealing with his. I begged him to go talk to someone. I also suggested that he speak with his dad which is a pastor ...... 


HAVE ANY ONE BEEN IN THIS SITUATION?


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

I am not sure if he is depressed or not, he is still able to go out and have fun with his cousins and does not strike me as someone who is depressed based on his actions.
It could be a smokescreen to get you to feel sorry for him and stop bothering him about spending time with you, etc. I suggest you let the marriage go, do nothing about it but start working on yourself, start building your own life without involving him, do a soft 180 on him, start going out with your friends, start being available less, if he notices, then let him work on the marriage, if he doesn't notice nor care, then you already have your answer but you will have already moved along.There really is no point in pursuing a man who is not interested in pursuing you.
Just because he is a Pastor's son, means absolutely nothing, many of them are the worst.


----------



## MRS.SEXYTAZ (May 10, 2019)

aine said:


> I am not sure if he is depressed or not, he is still able to go out and have fun with his cousins and does not strike me as someone who is depressed based on his actions.
> It could be a smokescreen to get you to feel sorry for him and stop bothering him about spending time with you, etc. I suggest you let the marriage go, do nothing about it but start working on yourself, start building your own life without involving him, do a soft 180 on him, start going out with your friends, start being available less, if he notices, then let him work on the marriage, if he doesn't notice nor care, then you already have your answer but you will have already moved along.There really is no point in pursuing a man who is not interested in pursuing you.
> Just because he is a Pastor's son, means absolutely nothing, many of them are the worst.



Your right he do seems like he don't care if it's over between us . I don't have any friends but I do try to keep myself busy as much as I can . I really hate I have too face that this marriage is over but everybody seems to be right about him not putting any effort in to save the marriage even I noticed that !!!!!! 
He just going on as if he's single an living his best life .😔

While I'm over here Google searching and praying an looking for help an support to get through the hurt and pain I'm feeling . Wow almost 16yrs in "July" and it's over when we should be living out are yrs together. 😢 

Well I guess God's plans for me is meant for me to spend the rest of my living day's alone !!!!

Thanks for your reply.


----------

